# Tank Clear Out: Oceanic and Asian Fish



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

1x Australian Rainbowfish (male)
6x Banded Rainbowfish (mixed genders)
All rainbows: Sold

3xMed. Striated Loaches-$15
4xGold Barbs-$8

1 xOdessa Barbs (Female)
5x Odessa Barbs (Male)
Odessa Barbs: $25

Med. Grey Flying Fox-$10

Take everything for $40
Pick up in metro-van.

Will also have AquaNova NCF 1200 canister filters (cycled) for $70 each or $100 for both (as is).


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

$125 for everything.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

bumpbu,pbynomp


----------



## archie (Jan 29, 2013)

Ill take everything except the barbs. How much?


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

I think I have everything pending except for the barbs, anybody want them for $40?

After I sell everything I will have the two AquaNova filters for sale, $70 each or $100 for both as is (i.e. I unplug them and give them to you).

Or a super good deal, $200 for all the fish and my canister filters.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Harlequins and snails sold, everything else still available for $110


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Bump $100 bucks for whats left


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

bump it up will trade for frags of ultra corals (Zoas, Acans, Euphyllia)


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Boxing day sale!!! $75 for all the fish, $50/each for the canister filters!


----------



## DaddyJ (Nov 3, 2014)

Will you be considering parting out the Flying fox? Thank you!


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Parting out, prices as above, minimum $20 to meet up.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Rainbows sold


----------



## fishaddict87 (Jan 11, 2016)

Do you have everything left except rainbows?


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

All sold, good bye BCA (more or less), out of freshwater now


----------

